
Jack Yufe dies at 82; he was raised Jewish, his identical twin as a Nazi - soundsop
http://www.latimes.com/local/obituaries/la-me-jack-yufe-20151111-story.html
======
xixixao
> “I always thought I picked up my nervous habits from my father – like
> fidgeting with other people’s rubber bands and pads and paper clips—until I
> saw [Oskar],” Yufe said in The Times. “He’s the same way.”

They were separated at 6 months, is it possible they picked up this trait by
observing their father at such an early age?

~~~
juliendorra
There are several explanations that could serve as hypothesis:

\- it's inherited genetically

\- it's something both their parents transmitted culturally/behaviorally
because they themselves converged by living together

\- when you search for similarities between two given individuals you always
find some and discard the dissimilarities (it's also a mentalist trick

Each hypothesis seems hard to test/falsify especially with such small samples

~~~
bnegreve
> it's something both their parents transmitted culturally/behaviorally
> because they themselves converged by living together

I very much agree and I think there is even more here: The people in charge of
their education (mother, father) weren't "drawn independently", they are two
people that chose and love eachother (at least for some time).

People who marry each other tend to come from similar cultural background, or
they can share some interests. All of this can then be transmitted to their
respective kids.

After all Jack & Oskar's parents probably both liked white jackets before they
even met.

------
SixSigma
Except the headline is not true. One was brought up in Nazi society, knowing
his Jewish ancestry but kept it quiet.

The other not brought up Jewish and didn't really become part of his life
until he was 15.

That is _radically_ different from what the clickbait headline suggests.

~~~
awl130
characterizing being raised by a jewish father as 'raised jewish' is
reasonable

~~~
SixSigma
> Jack knew he was Jewish

Doesn't sound like he spent much time spinning his dreidel

------
ant6n
Headline: Jack Yufe dies at 82; he was raised Jewish, his identical twin as a
Nazi"

First Paragraph: "It sounded like a tabloid headline: Identical twins
separated after birth. One grew up Jewish, the other a Nazi."

Wait, what?

------
coldtea
The revelation of this would have made their family gatherings quite awkward.

